# Suggestions for a  Printer for Labels & Business Cards



## CherylCollins1958 (Aug 17, 2020)

Help me choos the easiest & best printer for making Soap labels and bussiness cards, i need as SIMPLE AS SIMPLE AS IT GETS PLEASE !


----------



## amd (Aug 17, 2020)

For business cards the cheapest and easiest way to print them is to order them from VistaPrint. I think they are having a two day sale right now.

For printing labels, it depends on what material you are printing on. I like onlinelabels.com and their accompanying software Maestro for designing labels. I use a Canon inkjet printer that I bought on Amazon. But inkjet will not print on all materials.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 17, 2020)

I find it takes a laser printer for waterproof labels if you label lotions. But for soap I love my Epson Tank and use super cheap 2 x 4 labels I buy on Amazon. I can find the link for the labels if anyone is interested.


----------



## CherylCollins1958 (Sep 7, 2020)

amd said:


> For business cards the cheapest and easiest way to print them is to order them from VistaPrint. I think they are having a two day sale right now.
> 
> For printing labels, it depends on what material you are printing on. I like onlinelabels.com and their accompanying software Maestro for designing labels. I use a Canon inkjet printer that I bought on Amazon. But inkjet will not print on all materials.


i found a wonderful app, that has a 1 month trial , then after that the fee is just $12.95 per month and it allows you to make EVERYTHING !!! THE NAME of the app is CANVA ! Check them out !


----------



## amd (Sep 7, 2020)

You can also get Canva for free all the time. I use them for social media graphics.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 2, 2022)

Probably because nobody had an answer to your question, which should have been started on its own thread to get the best response, instead of posting a query on somebody else's question.

Whatever you just asked, has nothing to do with the first question, which people were trying to help her with.


----------



## Relle (Feb 3, 2022)

charlenehughes said:


> no response


Some members only come in once a week, or a month, so putting up no response only after 45 minutes is a bit impatient if you want help with information.


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2022)

I would buy an ink tank printer.  Many other printers seem more economic until you start buying the ink cartridges.  The ink in ink tank printers lasts a long time.


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 3, 2022)

charlenehughes said:


> no response



Seriously?!?


----------



## AliOop (Feb 3, 2022)

@charlenehughes, the printer you are asking about is not soap-related, and you posted your question in a thread about printers for soapmaking labels. There is another forum thread here regarding Other Crafts and DIY. Starting a new thread over there may get an answer, but you can't assume that anyone in a soap and candle forum is going to know what is best for screen printing - or that any such person will be online more than every once in awhile.


----------

